

Cufon: 56 lines of HTML for 1 line of text. - iambibhas
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097834/

======
redslazer
What am I not understanding?

~~~
drivebyacct2
The same thing as me apparently. Besides, are we really still using cufon?

It's from here: <http://www.splunk.com/company>

We're remarking that this is silly, right?

~~~
johncoltrane
This code is generated. Doing it by hand would be crazy but letting a script
do the work for you is not that crazy.

Cufon was the best way to use custom fonts 3 years ago. It apparently worked
for these guys when they built their site and it's still working, apparently:
no need to jump on another bandwagon every 6 months.

FYI, the real HTML for this single line of text is

    
    
        <h2>Every Company is a Data Company</h2>
    

which seems very reasonable to me.

If you want other examples of necessary crazyness and uglyness, look at all
the code needed for one of those "share" buttons or at all the html needed to
create a lightbox.

------
VMG
Imagine how many TrueType instructions this is!

